# How much is too much?



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

This question has bugged me tonight. My overall plan over the next few YEARS is to get a fair few reps. Verging on the 20 mark hopefully. Mainly for the fact that i will be able to have completely different species with different personalities and behaviours. My mate asked why i couldnt just have 1 and look after it and enjoy that and couldnt understand why i wanted a lot. So really how much is too much and am i the only one thinking that a load of different species is interesting and fun to look after?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

For me too much would be if I had no room, no money and no time for them. If any of my animals started getting neglected, which I dont ever plan to happen, then I would consider having too much. As long as I have the time, money and ability to look after my animals, then I can have as many as I want. Thats how I explain my ever-growing 'collection'!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Too much for me would be when I run out of naturalistic idea :lol: 

Got Desert and temperate forest, planning a tropical forest, a mountain habitat would be cool as well...

Pretty much I don't want the same style twice except maybe if I get another corn :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Please ask me that too NNY  they call my house 'The Zoo'


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

in my oppinion too many is when it starts becoming a chore to care for them rather than an enjoyment or if they start to get neglected. i have 61 at present and i dont see me stopping soon. takes about 2 an a half hours a day to sort them all but its well worth it. i like keeping different species for the challenge of breeding them. i never like my animals to be kept single, always in pairs or groups.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just thought it was cheeky being asked that question by someone who only has a boring corn. Im not saying corns are boring. Just his :lol: :lol: He thinks that 1 snake and 1 lizard gives you all the experience you need to look after reps. LIES I TELL YOU!! :lol: See i get into a lot of things and get bored of them quite quickly. But with reptiles this is not the case. There is so much to learn it can never get boring.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

My plan is to get at least one corn, 3 gargoyle geckos and something for a muntain style viv suggestions appreciated (no reps with blunt noses though!) Won't be getting anything aquatic or semi-aquatic though :lol: 

Ohhh and a CAVE setting (Cave geckos maybe?)


----------



## Darky (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree with what ACE says, I've had a variety of pets so far but I strongly belive in the ethos thatyou should only have them if you have the time & efort for their neds as they are totally dependant on you ..

*****


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Very true. As i was saying to silvershark earlier as well is that you dont understand the obsession with reps until you get into them and then you just cant stop. Unless you're in that position, keep your mouth closed :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

snakes alone i have over 90 corns, it for me is too much which is why i have had to sell a few this week and will have to sell a few more over the next few weeks


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Please ask me that too NNY  they call my house 'The Zoo'


Oops.. I meant People not Please! duh.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ill let you off this time T-bo. :lol: But has anyone got a nice quick answer i can use to the "why get so many?" question. I used the "well,why not?" But that ended up with a debate :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Because having a good number of reptiles gives a great display of the variety of different types of reptiles in the world and the different ways in which they deal with their environment through their physiological adaptions. :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

And im going to remember all of that how? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

How about using your memory? :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

A) Im male B) I cant remember much anyway and C) I forgot what we were talking about :lol: If i tried to remember that id not remember much else for a long while :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

There are lots of reptiles in the world, having just one is not showing their variety :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I can remember that one :lol: Ill say it and run off before there are follow up questions :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: You need to do a video of you doing that it sounds funny :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol how about 'because i wanna'
always works for me when ppl ask why i have so many pets. that and 'what else am i gonna do with my spare time?' lol


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

I have a lot of different reptiles and other animals and i am now at that piont of runing out of room fast with a lot of eggs and eggsacks coming out soon.So that is the point for me to sell some or not to bye new ones.But i believe that as long as you enjoy keping them and yoy can do that correcly there is no limit of the numbur off animals yoyu can keep.I know that if i had a lot off money ( read bill gates) then i would keep a hel of a lot more animals.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I am of the opinion that as long as you can afford to look after them properly then there is never such a thing as too many reps lol. I have 11 snakes, 1 iggy, 2 leo geckos, 1 musk turtle, 7 red eared terrapins, 1 hermans, 2 collard lizards, 1 beardie, 1 spider and still have a list of 'I WANTS' which is as long as my arm lol.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

too many is when you can not look after them proparly.
Answer to why have so many i say because i can, i like them and i want to.
I have 26 corn snakes, 2 rat snakes, 2 boas, 3 dogs and 30 breeding mice oh and i have just but a deposit down on a 6 foot hog island boa today for my other halfs 30th birthday present.


----------

